# Looking for 1 member Quitman co



## sghoghunter (Mar 26, 2020)

We are looking to add at least one member to our 750 ac club. Land is 75% pines 25% hardwoods with 11 small plots we all get together and plant every yr. We have an area to camp with power but no water,small shelter we cook under and a small shed to put lawnmower,seed and anything else we may need. It is a lower pressured than most clubs with all members living an average of two hrs away. We have two private areas no one else can go on and rest is first come. Not 100% on lease price yet but it’ll be around $1800. PM me in your interested and I’ll give number to my brother which is over club. Thanks


----------



## Superracer (Mar 29, 2020)

How many total members will you have?


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 29, 2020)

Superracer said:


> How many total members will you have?




There will be a total of 6.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 2, 2020)

Approximate boundaries on club


----------



## Hog Buster (Apr 2, 2020)

What town is this land near?


----------



## Hog Buster (Apr 2, 2020)

Do y’all have a lot of hogs?


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 2, 2020)

Hog Buster said:


> What town is this land near?


We’re 6 miles out of Georgetown. There use to be a fair amount past couple yrs but this yr there’s only a few showing up on camera a few nights a week. I hate hogs where I deer hunt but I really like them this time of the year


----------



## Hog Buster (Apr 2, 2020)

I would like to look at the property but It would have to be on a Thursday or Friday those are my only days off. Maybe next week if possible. Give me a phone number and I will call or you can call me tomorrow at 678-978-1195


----------



## Hog Buster (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.... My name is David


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 3, 2020)

I will PM you my brothers number so you can talk  to him since he’s the one over the club. Going up there Thursday or Friday will be a problem because we and him both have to work them days


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 21, 2020)

Btt


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 21, 2020)

Btt


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 18, 2020)

Are there any openings left?


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 18, 2020)

863-528-2370


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 21, 2020)

Are there any spots left?


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 21, 2020)

I am interested


----------



## sghoghunter (May 21, 2020)

jwhuntjr said:


> I am interested




Pm sent


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 24, 2020)

What town is closest? How can I speak with you?


----------



## sghoghunter (May 25, 2020)

jwhuntjr said:


> What town is closest? How can I speak with you?



The closest little town is Georgetown which is 6 miles away or you can cross the river and be in Eufaula Al in 2 minutes. I talked to my brother the weekend and he said he’ll call you tomorrow if that’s fine


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 25, 2020)

That will be fine. He will probably have to leave a message and a no. for me to return the call. Thks. JWH


----------



## sghoghunter (May 25, 2020)

jwhuntjr said:


> That will be fine. He will probably have to leave a message and a no. for me to return the call. Thks. JWH



Ok that’s fine. His name is Jeff


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 26, 2020)

Sir, I never received his(Jeff’s) call, but I heard your club was full. Is that true? Thks. JWH


----------



## sghoghunter (May 26, 2020)

The lease is paid but one guy has promised he’s in just hasn’t paid his membership.


----------



## jwhuntjr (May 27, 2020)

Sir, What then, is the status. I may be interested. How do I go about speaking with you? Do you have a contact number for me to call and talk? Thanks. JWH


----------



## Justin6524 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello.  Just lost the lease i am on and am looking for another for the 2021-2022 season.  If you need anyone please call or text me at 813-477-8423


----------



## Paulsen560 (Jan 20, 2021)

sghoghunter said:


> We are looking to add at least one member to our 750 ac club. Land is 75% pines 25% hardwoods with 11 small plots we all get together and plant every yr. We have an area to camp with power but no water,small shelter we cook under and a small shed to put lawnmower,seed and anything else we may need. It is a lower pressured than most clubs with all members living an average of two hrs away. We have two private areas no one else can go on and rest is first come. Not 100% on lease price yet but it’ll be around $1800. PM me in your interested and I’ll give number to my brother which is over club. Thanks


Was wondering if you have any openings for the 2021 and beyond seasons? My name is Donald Paulsen I live in Southwest Florida I’m 60+ years and age and if I did my whole life I’m no drama and I do have a couple of friends if you need any others .


----------



## Cbrooks81 (Jan 22, 2021)

sghoghunter said:


> We are looking to add at least one member to our 750 ac club. Land is 75% pines 25% hardwoods with 11 small plots we all get together and plant every yr. We have an area to camp with power but no water,small shelter we cook under and a small shed to put lawnmower,seed and anything else we may need. It is a lower pressured than most clubs with all members living an average of two hrs away. We have two private areas no one else can go on and rest is first come. Not 100% on lease price yet but it’ll be around $1800. PM me in your interested and I’ll give number to my brother which is over club. Thanks


Are you still lookingg for members


----------



## Cbrooks81 (Jan 22, 2021)

You still need a member


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 23, 2021)

As of right now no one has said if their getting out or not but if anyone does I will let you know.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 4, 2021)

sghoghunter said:


> As of right now no one has said if their getting out or not but if anyone does I will let you know.


I’m locking your thread. If y’all need it open. Send a pm.


----------

